# Enigine Oil Temperature Sensor



## jhutches (May 22, 2018)

Does anyone have a drawing of where the engine oil temperature sensor is in a 2014 Versa? 

It is throwing a code and seems easy enough to replace if I can just find it.

Also has anyone done one before are there any problems with replacing it?

Thanks,


----------

